# When to use polos



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I've heard SO many opinions from people that run the entire spectrum, so I thought I'd get some more on here as well...

When do YOU use polo wraps? For flat work, jumping, never, all of the above?

I know some people who swear by polos all the time and others who say they don't do anything for the horse at all. 

Personally, I always use them when jumping and only sometimes (fronts) when doing ground work with Sandie coming off of a recent splint sprain. Tell me when YOU use them, or whether you don't!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I do not like Polo Wraps that much at all. 

Pain in the *** to put on, to take off, to clean, to rewrap. I personally do not believe they offer much at all for the horses legs during any form of exercise, and I would wrather sped my money on something else.

However, I do use them for stable wraps. Standing, Poulice's such as now with Nelson's injury, and for shipping with his pillow wraps. 

I do think they are handy when needed, and have their place, but I use them on a limited basis.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i just use them because they are cute haha

they may help with brushing a little, but i dont think they provide anything significant in the way of protection or support


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I use polls everytime I ride. I do think they help the horse and I sorta like putting them on,LOL. But I do believe they support a little and protect. I also have a few stretch flex boots that I think are awesome when I'm in a rush and can't do wraps. I love themboth, but I usually use boots when I jump (which is rarelyim a dressage girl).


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

depends what mood im in haha. I love my polos theyre comfy, warm, and colorful =]. if we're jumping high i use boots . I normally always work in polos. My Grey mare had tore her front right leg open just above the ball on her pastern ( if you look at ; http://www.localriding.com/image-files/horse-leg-markings.jpg , where the line for the sock is on the back of the leg is where she did it.) So i ALWAYS even when shes turned out ,put her SMB elites on. Were just nervous she'll do something again bc she runs around like a lunatick! hense her name hahah. As for my Bigger mare, shes got old bows and splints from her racing days so i always wrap her even when we just lightly work. Im just a neurotic mommy haha. I've always loved my polos. Better safe than sorry i say =].


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

It's been proven by many studies that polos offer no more support than a boot, they might absorb a little shock, but neoprene is better. I would never jump in them though, they could catch and snagg


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

if your jumping poles the polos wont catch on them..if they are wrapped correctly they also wont unravel.


----------



## Tripp (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't use polo-wraps.. MUCH prefer boots... However, I would never use them for jumping. I prefer open-fronts for jumping, or regular boots such as SMB. To me, the only time i'd use polos would be during flat work/dressage work. Never on the trails and never over fences.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

I use mine for flatwork and as standing wraps but I never use them for jumping in I always use my boots for jumping I think my horse has the most boots and stuff for her legs I have ever seen lol


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

barnprincess said:


> if your jumping poles the polos wont catch on them..if they are wrapped correctly they also wont unravel.


If you're useig PVC poles which is probably one of the most dangerous things you can do


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm not a fan of polos for exercise at all. Have seen one unravel on a girls horse at a competitions and the poor ****** flipped over and nearly broke his leg. 
They have their place, as MIEventer said, they are good for stables to support injuries. I'll wrap a leg (and the corresponding leg) for short periods of time for injury support, but for anything that is going to need medical attention for over a few days I stick to gauze and elastoplast as polos can cause horrible bruising and tissue damage if left on for extended periods or if wrapped incorrectly.
They are also difficult to put on, if you don't wrap them perfectly, with even pressure the whole way down the wrap you can cause serious injury. Ever seen a bandage bruise? Google it, they're not pretty and take a hell of a lot of effort to clear up. 

I stick with boots, neoprene offers a good level of protection, my boots sling under the fetlock for protection and to stop them slipping. 

The ONLY time I use bandages while working a horse, is when I am making a sale video or presenting a horse to perpective buyers if the horse is to be sold as a dressage horse. And always white/champagne bandages, simply for appearance, gives them the appearance of having bigger movement.


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

> If you're useig PVC poles which is probably one of the most dangerous things you can do


whatt...? pvc poles are the safest things to use to jump.. no hard impact like wooden poles and they fall when tapped .. how do you figure theyre most dangerous? if that were the case shows woulden't use them.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

PVC poles can be dangerous if they are not well maintained. A horse can put a hoof through them and get it stuck. If they are of good quality, VERY strong PVC and kept out of the elements, then they're not so bad. But personally I'd rather wood, they are heavier but a horse can't put a hoof through them


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

to each their own but ive never had a pvc pole break on me. i use the smaller ones too. the big big ones are the ones that break easiest. I do have some wood rails but i only use them for smaller jumps. the bigger ones i use the pvcs bc if she strikes it or misscalculates she wont get hurt.


----------



## thinktwice (Dec 26, 2009)

barnprincess said:


> whatt...? pvc poles are the safest things to use to jump.. no hard impact like wooden poles and they fall when tapped .. how do you figure theyre most dangerous? if that were the case shows woulden't use them.


I've never been to show that didn't use wood poles??
If your scared your horse might get hurt, then you really shouldn't be jumping that height.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Kayty said:


> I'm not a fan of polos for exercise at all. Have seen one unravel on a girls horse at a competitions and the poor ****** flipped over and nearly broke his leg.
> They have their place, as MIEventer said, they are good for stables to support injuries. I'll wrap a leg (and the corresponding leg) for short periods of time for injury support, but for anything that is going to need medical attention for over a few days I stick to gauze and elastoplast as polos can cause horrible bruising and tissue damage if left on for extended periods or if wrapped incorrectly.
> They are also difficult to put on, if you don't wrap them perfectly, with even pressure the whole way down the wrap you can cause serious injury. Ever seen a bandage bruise? Google it, they're not pretty and take a hell of a lot of effort to clear up.
> 
> ...


to me if a horse freaks out because a polol unravels on them (which i have only ever had happen once when my horse ripped it) then they need to be desenzitized or trained a little more.... but thats just my opinion. 

Polos should never unravel tho, if they do they are either not wrapped correctly or really bad polos which shouldnt be used. But i find thats only for dressage. I dont like to use them when i jump high because they could hook on the jump or some freak accident, and that could mean bad things, lol.


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

> I've never been to show that didn't use wood poles??
> If your scared your horse might get hurt, then you really shouldn't be jumping that height.


 
who said im scared?? i feel safer using something that will fall if she clips it... common sence. 




> to me if a horse freaks out because a polol unravels on them (which i have only ever had happen once when my horse ripped it) then they need to be desenzitized or trained a little more.... but thats just my opinion.
> 
> *i will admit one of mine did unravel once and ginger couldent care less lol. shes such a good girl. luna on the otherhand prob woulda bolted lol.*
> 
> Polos should never unravel tho, if they do they are either not wrapped correctly or really bad polos which shouldnt be used. But i find thats only for dressage. I dont like to use them when i jump high because they could hook on the jump or some freak accident, and that could mean bad things, lol.


the one of the set i used is a wierd cotton, there lime green , i have the same ones in black and my black ones never move. the lime ones seem to slip down. so i dont use them any more.


I just think for higher jumps they should be able to fall faster and easier if they are clipped. if some ones jumping, lets say 4 ft wooden rails and the horse clips it and it dosent fall, the horse could flip over . just saying. i like my pvc poles.


----------



## thinktwice (Dec 26, 2009)

Wood poles fall very easily, in my expercine. Common sence would tell you anything thats not solid will fall ;-)

The risk of flipping really on comes on XC courses


----------



## fourtwentyam (Dec 5, 2009)

Most of the barns around here use polos for flatting and booties for jumping. I think polos offer support similar to ace bandages - which, as far as I know, help me out!

I think it's very important to know how to wrap properly because if done incorrectly, you could do some major damage to your horse's legs!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

barnprincess said:


> to each their own but ive never had a pvc pole break on me. i use the smaller ones too. the big big ones are the ones that break easiest. I do have some wood rails but i only use them for smaller jumps. the bigger ones i use the pvcs bc if she strikes it or misscalculates she wont get hurt.


 Yep and I'd say your's are in pretty good condition? I'm saying that they're ok as long as they're not badly weathered. The ones that are badly sun bleached are very thin and fragile, if I hoof goes through one the horse could end up with a very nasty cut. But if they're in good nick then they're all good


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

mine are wrapped with colored tape. theyve been outside a year now without incedence(sp?) . My wood rails are pretty heavy so thats why i dont use them for high jumps. these are them

http://i46.tinypic.com/9knj1f.jpg

the ones i boxed off. theyre pretty heavy.. i have to drag them.


----------



## thinktwice (Dec 26, 2009)

And for the question, i use them on my geldings hind legs during flatwork and low jumping.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

fourtwentyam said:


> Most of the barns around here use polos for flatting and booties for jumping. I think polos offer support similar to ace bandages - which, as far as I know, help me out!
> 
> I think it's very important to know how to wrap properly because if done incorrectly, you could do some major damage to your horse's legs!


agreed


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I use them when Ben has healing cuts on his legs, I find they irritate scabs less then boots. Otherwise, I find boots to be much more conveinent


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

PVC breaks a heck of alot easier than wood. Of your horse knocks a jump and the pole is light, it will be more likly to roll under your horses feet as you go away from the jump, and when your horse steps on it, it breaks and splinters into the hoof. And when your horse hits a jump, don't you want them to feel it?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I use polos every time I school lateral movements (a LOT of the time, then). They offer cushioning if a horse hits himself making poor movements. 

I use boots when jumping. However, not all of my horses jump in boots. Some jump bare legged by THEIR preference.

As for PVC, it is very important that you use the correct grade of pole. PVC comes in two thicknesses. ALWAYS use the thicker, even though it is quite expensive. The thinner grade shatters into razor sharp edges if a horse steps on it and it breaks. I have seen bad arterial bleeding from a horse cut by one. They are not meant to be exposed to the sun and will get very brittle much quicker than you would expect. Always store PVC out of the sun or be prepared to replace them every year.


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> I've heard SO many opinions from people that run the entire spectrum, so I thought I'd get some more on here as well...
> 
> When do YOU use polo wraps? For flat work, jumping, never, all of the above?
> 
> ...


I use polo wraps every time I jump. I mean obviously it won't prevent a broken leg or a torn muscle, but simple things like cuts and scratches.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I found this website which had an interesting bit on polos and their uses/whether they really provide any support...

MyHorse.com - The ABCs Of Using Polo Wraps 

_*Uses
*Aside from an eye-catching appearance, polos offer some protection to the lower leg from nicks, hits and rubs. Horses that tend to “run down,” meaning their fetlock contacts the ground and can be scraped when galloping may get sufficient protection from polo wraps. _
_As for actual leg support, you’ll find a wide range of opinions from polos being terrific support to their being so soft and stretchy that they provide no support. *What they can do, though, is help hold the tendons and ligaments in good alignment so that they’re protected to some extent from sudden shifts in position and overstretching.* If you’ve ever had a sore tendon or joint and used an elastic wrap you have some idea of how they can indeed improve comfort._
_In addition, when the horse has a sore/wound/abrasion, polos may be a better choice, at least until the area heals, as they’re less irritating than most boots on a sore.
_

So it seems that may offer some support, according to the article above, although not to the extent that sport boots do obviously.


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

> What they can do, though, is help hold the tendons and ligaments in good alignment so that they’re protected to some extent from sudden shifts in position and overstretching.




This, in my opinion, is what polo wraps should be used for. 

I use standing wraps for a horse that is injured, or has just been heavily exercised (such as when you come back from a show).

The biggest problem with wraps in general is they _absolutely have to be wrapped correctly_ (even pressure throughout, not too tight, not too loose, etcetera), otherwise you can cause more harm that good. What I also see a lot of is people putting a standing wrap only one leg when the horse has an injury or cut. You should always wrap the leg that is parallel to the injured leg (example being both front legs), because you can cause things like stocking up or sometimes even founder. Plus, it's just more comfortable for the horse.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

^ so true^

I don't use polos very often, but when I do my trainer always checks them. If she shows me the right way on one leg, she either does both, or unwraps and I do both so they are closer to equal


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Boots rub my horse, yes all boots  I'll use open fronts when jumping, but schooling I limit my boot use. They are great in warm-up arenas because they come off easier than polos.
I agree that polos keep the alignment of the soft tissues in the horse's leg, and although they don't offer much support or protection, they offer some. What are we doing to our horses that we need to bullet proof their lower legs??

I don't know how popular it is in your areas, but some places I've been people swear upon using Climatex under polos. Do you think this has any merit?


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

What's climatex?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

StormyBlues said:


> What's climatex?


Google


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

I know that polos are meant to protect tendons in their lower leg. I would think they are for horses who do more upper level training in any kind of flat work (western or english), or any jumping. I use them for flat work from time to time, but I do no upper level training as it is. I like to put them on mostly because they look good!


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

StormyBlues said:


> If you're useig PVC poles which is probably one of the most dangerous things you can do


I agree, I hate PVC poles.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

I use them when longing, after bathes to keep legs clean, and sometimes for flat work.


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

I use polos if I plan on riding in the trail that goes in the woods/ brush. They protect his legs from getting all scraped up from the branches and sticks he might step on on the trail.


----------



## KristinJ (Dec 24, 2009)

I use polos a LOT. They are great for a bit of protection. If I am riding a known 'hitter' then I will probably get a hardshelled boot for that particular area the horse is hitting, but polos are great for all around protection in case of some mishaps. I will NOT use them on trails though as if they were to get wet and sag and absorb the water. I would use them flat/jumping etc.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah, I would never use them out on the trail, I would go for boots.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I love my polo wraps just because there so cute, but they also helped when Chance was first learning to jump, they offered some extra protection when she akwardly jumped here and there, but also didnt prevent her from feeling that pole hit her legs when she would hit it.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

I use polos because of the brushing issue many have already explained (and what they were initially invented for ;D), especially on the clumsy horses and babies, but Cowboy has such a big stride it's ridiculous, so if I'm going to be asking for a lot of extension, he gets polos.


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

I like polos for flat work and low jumps. I think of em like leg warmers really. They dont offer much support but for some reason my horse actually has an afinity for bright colors. Odd but adorable. My horse had a big stride to, so think they help a lot


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I use polos all the time. I think of it like an Ace bandage for people. If you put them on right, yes, they offer support, and yes, they protect the horse from the elements. We usually do flatwork in the pasture and trail rides. I ALWAYS put polos on when we trail ride to protect her legs from scratchy bushes, rocks, and for that little bit extra support. I've been putting them on horses for years, and not once have I had them unravel or get caught on anything. Plus, they look great. =]


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I put polos on because it makes me feel better and I love the patterns. You can find just about anything on ebay. I dont use them most of the time.

My mare tore a ligament on the backside, just below her knee a few year ago. I am a little paranoid about it. I usually put icy hot on it then wrap it, if the ring dosent have excellent footing, it really depends on how I feel at that moment though. I dont have any boots for her. (Well I have a pair of open fronts, but I never actually used them.) We only do flat work and light trail riding. She gets ridden like maybe 20times a year. I would never use polos on the trail, a branch could pull them or unravel them. They are great for desensatizing. 

I didnt think they would work well as standing wraps. They have to much give/stretch for me. I prefer plain old standing wraps and no bows.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

I've never used polos on any horse I've ridden. I think that is because it's not really a common practice here.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I always use atleast front wraps, whether it's polos or SMBs...I don't have SMB's for the babies, so they have to use Polos. 

I think they offer atleast something in the way of support; if you watch the flexion when a horse is properly wrapped compared to when he is not wrapped at all, there IS a difference in how much the tendons seem to flex downwards. 

I dunno, maybe they do, and maybe they don't, but applied properly, I certainly don't think they can hurt.


----------



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

I use fleece polo wraps when trailering my horse. We have a stock trailer & all the horses are loaded in diagonally & placed next to each other. The polo wraps help protect their legs from accidently getting knicked by the horse next to them. Depending on the horse I also put bell boots on to protect that area as well. That's about the only reason I use polos. The only horse of ours that gets boots is Chief and that was only when he was working cattle in the stockyard several days a week.


----------

